# What belt with burgundy shoes?



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying some burgundy shoes, but since you usually match belt to shoe colour, what do people do with burgundy?

Can't imagine myself with a burgundy belt.


I was also toying with the idea of a pair of grey brogues, but on searching this forum, it seems the reaction to grey shoes is mostly negative.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Odradek said:


> Can't imagine myself with a burgundy belt


Imagine it! First choice is something close to the shoes, burgundy or something with a bit of brown such as Horween #8. Surprisngly, I've found that a more neutral light brown also doesn't look bad. But I'm usually doing this as part of casual ensemble.

As to grey shoes, I've seen some I like very well in casual styles, less so as more formal shoes. But I've also seen some very fine and very costly shoes done in dark grey by John Lobb and others, and certainly, they can be worn, though perhaps not by me.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Just bought a couple of burgundy belts in Rome, one darker (called Rosso Ingleze, or Red English, because it is supposedly the color that matches English burgundy shoes) and one lighter for red brogues. Both are beautiful and I would have no problem wearing the Rosso Ingleze with a navy or mid-grey suit and a pair of burgundy shoes.

As for grey formal shoes, I love it! Really something that can make an outfit unique while tasteful. See this one from Loding (the one on the right, of course) or the other I just ordered from Herrings.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Burgundy belt.



Odradek said:


> I'm thinking of buying some burgundy shoes, but since you usually match belt to shoe colour, what do people do with burgundy?
> 
> Can't imagine myself with a burgundy belt.
> 
> I was also toying with the idea of a pair of grey brogues, but on searching this forum, it seems the reaction to grey shoes is mostly negative.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Odradek said:


> Can't imagine myself with a burgundy belt.


Try to imagine yourself without burgundy shoes as well. You won't regret it.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's another vote for burgundy belt. Try to think American and the idea of burgundy shoes and belt will come easier.


----------



## Thomas Martin (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't have the belts to exactly match all my shoes. I try to match as closely as possible (black with black, of course and brown with brown) but exact match isn't possible and, IMHO, not warranted. A too exact match would be overdoing it, in my opinion. As for burgundy shoes, since I don't have a burgundy belt, it depends on the shade. For my dark burgundy almost purple Church Graftons in crup I wear a black belt, which is fine for me. For the more brown-burgundy Allen Edmonds shells I would rather wear a brown belt.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

Odradek said:


> I'm thinking of buying some burgundy shoes, but since you usually match belt to shoe colour, what do people do with burgundy? Can't imagine myself with a burgundy belt.


You wear a burgundy belt. Looks good.



Odradek said:


> I was also toying with the idea of a pair of grey brogues, but on searching this forum, it seems the reaction to grey shoes is mostly negative.


Hmmn. You're bolder than I am. What color belt are you going to wear with them? Grey? I can't imagine myself with a grey belt.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Only wear trousers with side adjusters or wear braces with white ends and the belt problem is solved.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

???

No question - Burgundy (AKA Cordovan color, Oxblood)!


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Andy said:


> ??? No question - Burgundy (AKA Cordovan color, Oxblood)!


 agreed. I wear Burgundy shoes / and belts more than another other color combination. Looks good with most shade of blue, most shades of gray, jeans, tweeds etc, etc.


----------



## temple_gym (Oct 10, 2010)

Though burgundy has a reddish undertone but its very much a brown. So dont worry - you wont look outlandish in burgundy. Unless you have the belt in the same leather as your shoes, getting a tone that is close is good enough. 

Grey shoes? Hmm..It depends on how comfy you are in it. No right or wrong I guess. The possible reasons I could think of about these negative comments/opinions is that a) its not really a versatile color (though its near black) or b) people try hard to conform to the usual colors like brown or black.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a Alden shell color 8 belt and a burgundy belt from Equus Leather.


----------

